
1Password X 1.8: The Independence Update for Chrome and Firefox - Garbage
https://blog.1password.com/1password-x-1.8-the-independence-update-for-chrome-and-firefox/
======
ggm
Can it sync with a local Apple store app 1password store, which I keep in
local filestore?

I notice they require 1password 'membership' which I suspect means no: it only
uses the web backed store.

